
Australia Likely to Ban Domaining - ca98am79
http://domainincite.com/24091-australia-likely-to-ban-domaining
======
wincy
My old boss owned a whole bunch of domains. When we switched to a new DNS he
had me transfer several hundred of them manually (this was before I learned to
code). I have no doubt that his in-laws would suddenly own a bunch of domain
names to keep below the 99 domain limit if something like this became popular
for other Tlds. Where there’s potential profit to be made people will find a
way around them.

I find it interesting that all the single letter domains like www.a.com don’t
have some popular site attached to them. Someone completely naive to the
internet would think that would be the case, but it’s not. I wonder why that
is?

Edit: ah fascinating there’s a Wikipedia article about it.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-
level_d...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-letter_second-level_domain)

~~~
RileyJames
Is it worth the risk? The risk being the entire portfolio of domains is de-
registered.

------
RileyJames
> The PRP has also recommended the introduction of opening up .au to direct,
> second-level registrations, much like the UK, New Zealand and others have
> over the last several years.

Is that stating that .au will become available? Ie: hackernews.au, or am I
misunderstanding that?

Domain squating hasn’t been such an issue with .com.au primarily due to the
requirement to have an ABN, which excludes squating by non-Australian entities
(at least makes it harder).

------
cylinder
For .com.au you already need an Australian Business Number (ABN). You need to
have a genuine business operating in Australia to get one. This will add a
further barrier, which is needed.

------
LinuxBender
I would like to see this applied to all TLD's.

~~~
ca98am79
I don't think it is going to help the issue, and will most likely make things
harder for everyone.

I have yet to hear of an alternative to a free market for domains that would
work. What do you suggest? A committee decides who gets each domain?

If you owned a domain that you planned to use in the future, or that you tried
but failed to build on, and someone offered you $1M - would you refuse?

~~~
LinuxBender
One solution would be to create a registrar account for each legal entity or
incorporated business you own. I admit, they likely need to refine the
limitations if it were to be applied to all TLD's. e.g. typo-squatting has to
be accommodated for.

I've been offered decent money for some domains I've held on to that were just
catchy names, but I passed. AFAIK, this would not prevent me from selling one
of my domains.

------
billpg
So many ads on that page!

